# Kai Greene Eating HOLY Sh!t! That's a lot of food!! :0



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL monster


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Fooking Beast!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Seen most of his blogs vids etc etc , cool guy and yep a monster


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i wouldnt like to be paying for his weekly shopping


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

after a comp that i could comfortably get that down my neck, i would of added a nice cake with cream or custard though. ooooooo the delights of after comp eating, feels like heaven.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

lots of food. I think some should have told him not to talk with a mouth full of food. But I will leave that to someone elsse to do.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah his protein consumption is crazy I read.

He has about 1000 grams of protein a day it was stated


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

1000 grams of protein a day

A very much doubt it.....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rekless said:


> 1000 grams of protein a day
> 
> A very much doubt it.....


why? ausbuilt has 500g a day, and kai is in another league entirely lol


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Firstly you can only absorb so much via small intestine....

Secondly, his kidneys would of packed up for sure.

Thirdly, what would be the point?!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> after a comp that i could comfortably get that down my neck, i would of added a nice cake with cream or custard though. ooooooo the delights of after comp eating, feels like heaven.


the difference being kai could eat you on top of all that :laugh:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Rekless said:


> Firstly you can only absorb so much via small intestine....
> 
> Secondly, his kidneys would of packed up for sure.
> 
> Thirdly, what would be the point?!


Because hes a BIG mean mofo, thats why, he has the best trainers and nutritionists in the biz, i find it funny when i see 10 stone dudes talking like the pros are wasting or doing things wrong.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

iv readhe has 700g ad thats more realistic, I have about 3 to 400 at mo


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Rekless said:


> 1000 grams of protein a day
> 
> A very much doubt it.....


Are you for real ofcourse he does


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rekless said:


> Secondly, his kidneys would of packed up for sure.


i think if they are thriving on the 7G EW of steroids - they'll soldier on on a bit of fuking chicken lol


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Are you for real ofcourse he does


Can you explain why?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Rekless said:


> Can you explain why?


You said that he cant absorb that amount and his kidneys would be harmed??

Can you explain why

He certainly will use that amount efficiently with all the peds he is on and hi genetics and muscle mass

he has been asked numerous times about his diet why would he lie, if anything they would make out he ate less as sponsers would like people to believe he relied on shakes and stayed super lean all the time


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ronnie coleman eats 670 grams of protein per day whilst in show prep ......


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Rekless said:


> Can you explain why?


Well I personally eat around 500g protein weight in terms of chicken, beef and salmon per day in terms of protein content plus BCAA's, whey shakes and isolates etc. 1000g would no doubt be a PEAK amount in a day, not every day. Bear in mind some pro's diet in at around 500g carbs per day. Thats what I bulk on OFF season at 255lb 

Remember that for every 50lb of muscle you hold, you need approx as a rule of thumb, 50 cal's per lb of muscle. If you are weighing in at 300lb or so, you will need around 7500-10,000 cals a day. As I say, rough rule of thumb - defo not hard and fast rule.

You need an immense amount of calories to build muscle the bigger you get. people often forget this. Smaller guys (in terms of height) don't struggle as much simply as someone at 220lb off season doesn't need nearly as much as 330lber off season, perhaps 3-5000 LESS calories. Heck at 255lb I struggle to get the calories in.

Kidneys WILL not be harmed unless the function is 20% or less (basically in renal failure). That said, these days they often give high protein diets to those on dialysis but with easy to digest proteins - not all are created equally. There is NO truth in the theory that kidneys are damaged by high protein diets and I have studies on file to back this up.

Kai eats less protein these days with his new coach these days days btw guys - he was always exhausted for the final 2 weeks before show so his new prep coach (I forget his name) has him coming in on higher carbs, lower than before protein.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fuk sake - some of the sh1t that is spouted and believed on here - Kai eating 1000g of protein is well into the believable zone............

FFS - you got guys like Greenspin on here eating 300g day in day out lol

IMO - No one needs that amount - NO ONE needs that much but lets not forget your body can use the protein foods for fuel etc as well as tissue building.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

The test hes on alone will up his protein synthesis by shedloads

Ive been up to 600g a day no problem so Im sure Kai can do this with a little effort


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Rekless said:


> 1000 grams of protein a day
> 
> A very much doubt it.....


He does, his diet was outlined in the 1 Flex mag i have.

He's renowned for being one of the bodybuilders that eat the most.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Barker said:


> He does, his diet was outlined in the 1 Flex mag i have.
> 
> He's renowned for being one of the bodybuilders that eat the most.


What issue is that please dude? I'd like to read that!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Barker said:


> He does, his diet was outlined in the 1 Flex mag i have.
> 
> He's renowned for being one of the bodybuilders that eat the most.


iv got the same issue, brilliant read that on kai


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

gym rat said:


> iv got the same issue, brilliant read that on kai


Issue??


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

ShaunH101 said:


> What issue is that please dude? I'd like to read that!


im at work here dude but will pm when home, his breakie is something like 22egg whites 2 whole eggs and 2 cups of oats, meal 2 is a chicken and a rack of ribs with rice, then steak... then 2 carnivor shots (50g proetin each shot).

thats what i remember off hand


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gym rat said:


> im at work here dude but will pm when home, his breakie is something like 22egg whites 2 whole eggs and 2 cups of oats, meal 2 is a chicken and a rack of ribs with rice, then steak... then 2 carnivor shots (50g proetin each shot).
> 
> thats what i remember off hand


so? Mingster eats that on his way to the fridge for breakfast...he hates eating on an empty stomach that dude lol


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Barker said:


> He does, his diet was outlined in the 1 Flex mag i have.
> 
> He's renowned for being one of the bodybuilders that eat the most.


Must be true then :whistling:



Papa Lazarou said:


> Well I personally eat around 500g protein weight in terms of chicken, beef and salmon per day in terms of protein content plus BCAA's, whey shakes and isolates etc. 1000g would no doubt be a PEAK amount in a day, not every day. Bear in mind some pro's diet in at around 500g carbs per day. Thats what I bulk on OFF season at 255lb
> 
> Remember that for every 50lb of muscle you hold, you need approx as a rule of thumb, 50 cal's per lb of muscle. If you are weighing in at 300lb or so, you will need around 7500-10,000 cals a day. As I say, rough rule of thumb - defo not hard and fast rule.
> 
> ...


Ok so maybe he does eat 1000g protein a day to make up his total calories for the day.....but my point was that this is far more than anyone needs, even on bboatload of drugs.

Excess protein is converted to gylcogen, so anyway so upping the carbs and lowering the protein with his new coach would make sense.

Be interested to see the studies around excess protein and the effect on the liver...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Barker said:


> He does, his diet was outlined in the 1 Flex mag i have.
> 
> He's renowned for being one of the bodybuilders that eat the most.


yeah, thats where I saw it. 1000 grams was off the top off my head but I'm sure it was very close to that number


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Here is a video showing you how much meat he eats -






:rockon:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Uriel said:


> so? Mingster eats that on his way to the fridge for breakfast...he hates eating on an empty stomach that dude lol


im surprized he hasnt eaten the wife... and not in a fun way. Altho lucky fooker does get everything made for him lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

gym rat said:


> im surprized he hasnt eaten the wife... and not in a fun way. Altho lucky fooker does get everything made for him lol


I'll have you know that I prepare my own weetabix and mix my own protein shakes....


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Mingster said:


> I'll have you know that I prepare my own weetabix and mix my own protein shakes....


haha were your ears burning


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

gym rat said:


> haha were your ears burning


I like threads involving food surprisingly enough. Made me hungry reading this, think a chinese takeaway might be in order lol.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> yeah, thats where I saw it. 1000 grams was off the top off my head but I'm sure it was very close to that number


Just checked and it says 729 but i have definitely seen him say somewhere he can sometimes eat up to 1000g


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I'll have you know that I prepare my own weetabix and mix my own protein shakes....


the heartless witch leaves you to pour milk on you bixywixees? then leaves you to operate a blender...............

the stone cold souled vixen lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Mingster said:


> I like threads involving food surprisingly enough. Made me hungry reading this, think a chinese takeaway might be in order lol.


funnily enough your not alone there


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Rekless said:


> Firstly you can only absorb so much via small intestine....


yeh, because 300lbs+ bodybuilders can only absorb 40g every 3 hours cant they.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Uriel said:


> so? Mingster eats that on his way to the fridge for breakfast...he hates eating on an empty stomach that dude lol


Hates eating on an empty stomach haha gonna have to use that myself!lol


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Healthy amount of food, yes, but not that much, considering the size of the man.

Seeing him walking through the airport at the beginning though, I couldn't help but thinking: imagine ending up on a long-haul flight with Kai Greene in the seat next to you. That would be one uncomfortable flight.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Bamse said:


> Healthy amount of food, yes, but not that much, considering the size of the man.
> 
> Seeing him walking through the airport at the beginning though, I couldn't help but thinking: imagine ending up on a long-haul flight with Kai Greene in the seat next to you. That would be one uncomfortable flight.


yeah lol - imaging playing "the elbow game" with him lol........the never ending epic battle of metal agility for domination of "the shared" arm rest"

I fuking rock at it........i use my arm hairs to tickle and get under the skin of the oponent thus gaying him off into folding his amrs lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Fair play to the fella, can do some eating. Well deserved


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow thats alot of food. Feel hungrier than i did before i watched the vid. Time 2 eat.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

gym rat said:


> im at work here dude but will pm when home, his breakie is something like 22egg whites 2 whole eggs and 2 cups of oats, meal 2 is a chicken and a rack of ribs with rice, then steak... then 2 carnivor shots (50g proetin each shot).
> 
> thats what i remember off hand


Cheers buddy!


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

eating that amount of protein could kill ye


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Bamse said:


> Healthy amount of food, yes, but not that much, considering the size of the man.
> 
> Seeing him walking through the airport at the beginning though, I couldn't help but thinking: imagine ending up on a long-haul flight with Kai Greene in the seat next to you. That would be one uncomfortable flight.


there was a vid on here last week with jay c gettng on a flight into the normal seats haha


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

lostwars said:


> eating that amount of protein could kill ye


LOL


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Rekless said:


> Must be true then :whistling:
> 
> Ok so maybe he does eat 1000g protein a day to make up his total calories for the day.....but my point was that this is far more than anyone needs, even on bboatload of drugs.
> 
> ...


Agreed, he eats far too much... so much so that the food he eats forced him to come 3rd in the Olympia, basically the official 3rd best in the world. He's clearly getting it all wrong!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Agreed, he eats far too much... so much so that the food he eats forced him to come 3rd in the Olympia, basically the official 3rd best in the world. He's clearly getting it all wrong!


Clearly!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Agreed, he eats far too much... so much so that the food he eats forced him to come 3rd in the Olympia, basically the official 3rd best in the world. He's clearly getting it all wrong!


Im not arguing that he knows he stuff, nor his trainers, that would be stupid.

I am just sceptical that this is his ACTUAL diet. just because it's in FLEX doesn't make it true. If it is, fair enough but i'm doubtful.

Also please can you post up those studies about how insanly High protein diets don't affect the kidneys, i would be generally intrested to read them.

My understanding is that extra protein causes calcium to be excreted from the body, raising calcium levels in the urine and causing kidney stones. These then lead to acute renal failure. Also AAS cause decalcification making the calcium accumilate when trying to be expelled by the kidneys, which leads to calcium build up and ultimately forms kidney stones.

Again, i'd be intrested to see the studies against it and this stuff interests me


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Rekless said:


> Im not arguing that he knows he stuff, nor his trainers, that would be stupid.
> 
> I am just sceptical that this is his ACTUAL diet. just because it's in FLEX doesn't make it true. If it is, fair enough but i'm doubtful.
> 
> ...


Sure can do - will pop them online later on. Studies from this year as well


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Rekless said:


> Thanks mate.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10722779

This is one I quickly found today - not the source I was planning to use but the same info. Notice WHO was tested (trained athletes and body builders!) and the amount they suggested (they tested up to 2.8g per day/lb) was fine with no added danger.

Will post up more later on if you like? Info is the same tho. All recent studies


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Yeah post up the others.

That one was tested over a 7 day period...

Im talking more over a prolonged period of time, assuming Pro's bang out this high protein diet for years on end.

Year of ridiculously high protein is bout to lower your glomerular filtration rate, its just too much waste to get rid of from the body. For short 3-4 month is ok but you can't keep doing it IMO


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Rekless said:


> Yeah post up the others.
> 
> That one was tested over a 7 day period...
> 
> ...


Based on?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the study i read on osteoporesos caused by high protin diet was on 12 rats over a 60 day period lol..

Is any of this **** relative?

if you have a decent cacluim intake in your supplementation or diet - why would your body need to use skeletel calcuim to ph balanve the blood/amino neutralization in the kidneys?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Indeed. That said:



> They concluded that a protective effect of high-casein diet against CsA-induced proximal tubular damage was observed in Sprague-Dawley rats. Lacroix et al. studied the effects of a very-high-protein diet in rats over a period of 6 months. Forty eight Wistar rats received either a normal-protein diet (14% protein) or a very-high-protein diet (50% protein). No nephrocalcinosis, no area of collagenous sclerosis, and no hypercellularity were detectable. Also, endothelial and mesangial cells were normal and so were surrounding tubules.


Pons M, Plante I, LeBrun M et al. Protein-rich diet attenuates cyclosporin A-induced renal tubular damage in rats. J Renal Nutr 2003; 13: 84-92

More info - http://ndt.oxfordjournals.org/content/20/3/657.full


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Rekless said:


> Yeah post up the others.
> 
> That one was tested over a 7 day period...
> 
> ...


Oh, any chance of you providing some prof behind your opinion rather than just me proving my thoughts?


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

These rats are not on boatloads of steroids also though are they?

Extended periods of steroid use (both injectable and oral) have been shown to cause focal segmental glomerulosclerosis in the kidneys, which is basically scarring of the glomeruli which are collections of small filtering units in the kidneys. Once they scar they can not re-generate.

So the more they scar the harder your kidneys have to work to filter waster products.

For a 300 pound bodybuilder and whose kidneys are already working pretty hard, eating 550+ grams of protein a day is just another added stress and is bound to cause problem over a prolonged period of time IMO


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Rekless said:


> These rats are not on boatloads of steroids also though are they?
> 
> Extended periods of steroid use (both injectable and oral) have been shown to cause focal segmental glomerulosclerosis in the kidneys, which is basically scarring of the glomeruli which are collections of small filtering units in the kidneys. Once they scar they can not re-generate.
> 
> ...


Any data behind you conjecture?

FWIW I'm a 255lb BBer and recently underwent my bi-yearly MOT (like to keep on top of my health) and my kidney function actual exceeded the test in terms of flow rate per min, they have. This is on a course of test and tren.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Rekless said:


> Im not arguing that he knows he stuff, nor his trainers, that would be stupid.
> 
> I am just sceptical that this is his ACTUAL diet. just because it's in FLEX doesn't make it true. If it is, fair enough but i'm doubtful.
> 
> ...


~

Look kid, hes 300lb monster and prepping for the OLYMPIA just the biggest bbing comp in the world, hes gona be on stupid amounts of test, so hes gona need stupid amounts of protein, not just because hes on that much gear but to maintain that amount of muscle mass is gona need big amounts of protein, i imagine hes on very low carbs 2 weeks out from the mr O, so that been said if carbs are low calories are gona be low so, were else is the calories gona come from that he needs ??? Thank You and have a nice day/


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

This is the article around FSG and prolong steroid use.

http://jasn.asnjournals.org/content/early/2009/11/17/ASN.2009040450.abstract


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Actually, can you point to me a body builder who has kidney failure due to protein intake? There is well over 50 years of competitive body-builders and drugs being used, heck even the Russian weightlifting teams before this. I would be genuinely interested in seeing your data on this as well.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Rekless said:


> This is the article around FSG and prolong steroid use.
> 
> http://jasn.asnjournals.org/content/early/2009/11/17/ASN.2009040450.abstract


Sorry but the article fails when it says "We hypothesize that...". Which translated means we haven't studied the matter in a scientific way. All the article shows there was 4 Hispanic men with renal problems - which may, or may not be related to steroids.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Actually, can you point to me a body builder who has kidney failure due to protein intake? There is well over 50 years of competitive body-builders and drugs being used, heck even the Russian weightlifting teams before this. I would be genuinely interested in seeing your data on this as well.


facts and the effects on real people doing this sh1t for their entire adult lifes without incident are rarely as interesting as intellectual supposition based on the experimantal fannying around with rats lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

i would give my left nut to be able to eat like that!!!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Sorry but the article fails when it says "We hypothesize that...". Which translated means we haven't studied the matter in a scientific way. All the article shows there was 4 Hispanic men with renal problems - which may, or may not be related to steroids.


 Nine of the patients underwent renal biopsy documenting surprisingly aggressive forms of FSGS....

Also it describes one of the patients whose serum creatinine and proteinuria IMPROVE once their steroid/exercise regimen stops.

I'll admit the possibility of secondary FSGS being linked to steroids is a relativly new discovery, and to be knowledge this is the only paper exploring it, but i still think the findings are pretty solid.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Rekless said:


> Nine of the patients underwent renal biopsy documenting surprisingly aggressive forms of FSGS....
> 
> Also it describes one of the patienta whose serum creatinine and proteinuria IMPROVE once their steroid/exercise regimen stops.


Still no study with control measures, is it my friend?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Still no study with control measures, is it my friend?


Do you care mate? im on over 2gram of test a week at the min and loving it, who gives a fcuk, get big or die trying.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Ts23 said:


> Do you care mate? im on over 2gram of test a week at the min and loving it, who gives a fcuk, get big or die trying.


I do care. Hence I have bloods done regularly at my Dr and keep a check on my health. Muscle isn't worth losing your life and thus your loved ones losing you.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Still no study with control measures, is it my friend?


Agreed, you have me there


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I do care. Hence I have bloods done regularly at my Dr and keep a check on my health. Muscle isn't worth losing your life and thus your loved ones losing you.


~

I didnt mean it like that, i mean the kid is talking utter bull sh it and do you care what hes saying, LOL at what you just said.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't think its utter BS tbh. I think its out dated thinking but its not being said thro malice, but thro a caring over the effects of protein/AAS on people


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I don't think its utter BS tbh. I think its out dated thinking but its not being said thro malice, but thro a caring over the effects of protein/AAS on people


It is bull shi t, people slate steroid users all the time and they never have no real proof of any death or any illness from using, it really pis ses me off.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> ~
> 
> I didnt mean it like that, i mean the kid is talking utter bull sh it and do you care what hes saying, LOL at what you just said.


I find this offensive tbh, i'm merely debating the subject with Papa Lazarou as he is clearly educated in this field and it's of intrest to me.



Ts23 said:


> It is bull shi t, people slate steroid users all the time and they never have no real proof of any death or any illness from using, it really pis ses me off.


I'm not slating steroid users, you have completly mis-read my posts.

as i said im a merely having a conversation around a subject that is of intrest of me. Writing things such as "im on over 2gram of test a week at the min and loving it, who gives a fcuk, get big or die trying" is both childish in my eyes and irrelavant to the subject.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Rekless said:


> I find this offensive tbh, i'm merely debating the subject with Papa Lazarou as he is clearly educated in this field and it's of intrest to me.
> 
> I'm not slating steroid users, you have completly mis-read my posts.
> 
> as i said im a merely having a conversation around a subject that is of intrest of me. Writing things such as "im on over 2gram of test a week at the min and loving it, who gives a fcuk, get big or die trying" is both childish in my eyes and irrelavant to the subject.


Thats the reason i look like i do and you look like you do and i was having a joke.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Very mature.

Do you have anything constructive to add to the conversation?


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I don't think its utter BS tbh. I think its out dated thinking but its not being said thro malice, but thro a caring over the effects of protein/AAS on people


Out of intrest, whats a typical days macros look for you on a bulk?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Rekless said:


> Out of intrest, whats a typical days macros look for you on a bulk?


Roughly:

Protein 550g (2200 cals)

Carbs 400-500g (1500-2000 cals)

Fats 150g (1350 cals)

5050-5550 cals a day, give or take.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

dudes how much protein would you say was in that whole meal?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

xkrdan said:


> dudes how much protein would you say was in that whole meal?


Post comp you can eat and eat and eat. I put on 28lb in 4 days after my first comp a year or two back


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Post comp you can eat and eat and eat. I put on 28lb in 4 days after my first comp a year or two back


you are totally depleted post comp and stick dry....so water, glycogen refill, actual food mass and a few poo's in the departure lounge all adds up lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Uriel said:


> you are totally depleted post comp and stick dry....so water, glycogen refill, actual food mass and a few poo's in the departure lounge all adds up lol


Exactly - thats how he eats so much after the show there - he's utterly depleted compared to his normal intake. Its awesome tho - I ate 3 massive plates of Indian food after my last comp plus 4 naan breads and a McDonalds and several bags of chocolate and was still hungry


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Exactly - thats how he eats so much after the show there - he's utterly depleted compared to his normal intake. Its awesome tho - I ate 3 massive plates of Indian food after my last comp plus 4 naan breads and a McDonalds and several bags of chocolate and was still hungry


holy fuk.....I want this feeling (bit not the giant diet that earns it lol)


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Exactly - thats how he eats so much after the show there - he's utterly depleted compared to his normal intake. Its awesome tho - I ate 3 massive plates of Indian food after my last comp plus 4 naan breads and a McDonalds and several bags of chocolate and was still hungry


 :drool:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

The gas was the best bit tho. Could clear the Albert Hall with my fumes  :blink:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Exactly - thats how he eats so much after the show there - he's utterly depleted compared to his normal intake. Its awesome tho - I ate 3 massive plates of Indian food after my last comp plus 4 naan breads and a McDonalds and several bags of chocolate and was still hungry


Sounds good. I may take to this competition lark....lol


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Exactly - thats how he eats so much after the show there - he's utterly depleted compared to his normal intake. Its awesome tho - I ate 3 massive plates of Indian food after my last comp plus 4 naan breads and a McDonalds and several bags of chocolate and was still hungry


Papa you are a god amongst men!

i aint gay haha!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> ~
> 
> Look kid, hes 300lb monster and prepping for the OLYMPIA just the biggest bbing comp in the world, hes gona be on stupid amounts of test, so hes gona need stupid amounts of protein, not just because hes on that much gear but to maintain that amount of muscle mass is gona need big amounts of protein, i imagine hes on very low carbs 2 weeks out from the mr O, so that been said if carbs are low calories are gona be low so, were else is the calories gona come from that he needs ??? Thank You and have a nice day/


Steroids hugly increase protein utilisation and endocrine responses to training......

Therefore would he not need less protein the more drugs he is on?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Rekless said:


> Steroids hugly increase protein utilisation and endocrine responses to training......
> 
> Therefore would he not need less protein the more drugs he is on?


Thats one of the reasons AAS work so well, they allow the body to Use more protein

if he can use more it would yeild better results to eat more protein imo anyway


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Well the current International Olympic Committee and American College of Sports Medicine recommendation is 1.8kg per LBM

In the end, there is an upper refractory limit to protein synthesis that can be stimulated by protein intake.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Rekless - Have you seen how Kai looks? He utilizes the protein very well. One the complaints he's had is that he's TOO muscled! mg: - not many people get that!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Rekless said:


> Well the current International Olympic Committee and American College of Sports Medicine recommendation is 1.8kg per LBM


He's a PED assisted athlete - they are hard gonna comment on drug based sport, are they - think about it?  (well actually the Olympics are full of drugs, but thats another thread!).



> In the end, there is an upper refractory limit to protein synthesis that can be stimulated by protein intake.


Indeed. However we are all genetically different and some genetic freaks get a much greater refractory limit. Whats more, combine copious amounts of insulin (to uptake the foods eaten), AAS (to aid synthesis) and GH (when combined with IGF giving life to satellite cells, thus more muscle, thus a greater allowance of protein synthesis to take place = much higher than the average man on the street and much higher than an Olympic athlete.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Rekless - Have you seen how Kai looks? He utilizes the protein very well. One the complaints he's had is that he's TOO muscled! mg: - not many people get that!


Agreed the guy is unreal, i'm merely failing to see the theory behind justifying such a high protein intake.

Agreed he needs a huge calorie intake to gorw. BUT i dont see how taking in excess protein than is needes has any benefit? Carbohydrates extend the refractory of the protein sythesis period by a large margin (e.g a 40g bolus of protein with carbohydrate will elevate protein synthesis for 4-5 hours as opposed to 2-2.5 in isolation).

So, surely after meeting your required protein requirements (1.8kg per LBM), Carb and fat requirements, the way to elevate your progression would be logically be to increase your overall energy intake. As you know carbohydrates do this in a more efficient manner (as a high energy macronutrient) without additional renal load.

As you stated a while back, His new coach has him on much less protein and higher carbs.

But i am speaking about this so called 1000g protein diet....


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Basically protein can be converted to carbs thro glycogenesis. I'm not sure of his carb intake back then but I assume it was much lower and his rationale was protein will build as much muscle as I physically can and the rest will be converted to energy. BTW I'm not saying 1000g is the way forward, but certainly not impossible


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

I know mate, as i said i'm not arguing with anyone just debating my point when everyone came back with "errrrrrrrr course he eats that much......"


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Rekless said:


> I know mate, as i said i'm not arguing with anyone just debating my point when everyone came back with "errrrrrrrr course he eats that much......"


When I said that I worded it wrong

I should of said that it is true that he has eaten 1000g a day before and not unbelievable

you did say in your own words that it was believed it untrue


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I know guys who competed in the heavyweights in the british, amazing condition and a very high level of muscle mass and he would regualrly eat over 700g a day, so take kai, a genetic freak on alot of ped,s and holding a tonne of muscle

why so unbelievable that he could do so??


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

One one or two ocassion then yes obviously it's belivable.

That wan't what was said though, people said it was his diet, i.e eating it day in day out.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rekless said:


> One one or two ocassion then yes obviously it's belivable.
> 
> That wan't what was said though, people said it was his diet, i.e eating it day in day out.


no not a 1000 grams a day it was just said he has been known to eat that much protein in a day.

But atleast 700 grams a day is the norm for him


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Rekless said:


> One one or two ocassion then yes obviously it's belivable.
> 
> That wan't what was said though, people said it was his diet, i.e eating it day in day out.


I dont see it unbelievable that he could eat that for 12 weeks or so when reducing carbs

this is my point, why is it unbelievable Youve seen the guy eating??he can eat big??


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> no not a 1000 grams a day it was just said he has been known to eat that much protein in a day.
> 
> But atleast 700 grams a day is the norm for him





Readyandwaiting said:


> yeah his protein consumption is crazy I read.
> 
> He has about 1000 grams of protein a day it was stated


Ahem.... :whistling:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rekless said:


> Ahem.... :whistling:


Pardon me, such a big difference you were right in pointing that out.

No wonder you are a gold member


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

look guys, his nose isnt getting longer so he must be telling the truth duhhh


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I dont see it unbelievable that he could eat that for 12 weeks or so when reducing carbs
> 
> this is my point, why is it unbelievable Youve seen the guy eating??he can eat big??


it just seems a bit ludicrous to me.

1000g is 4000 calories.

Whats his Carb intake, say 500g? another 2000 calories, All that protein is going to carry with it a lot of fat, lets say another 500g, 4,500 calories .

10,500 calories a day.

Seriously think about it......


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Rekless said:


> it just seems a bit ludicrous to me.
> 
> 1000g is 4000 calories.
> 
> ...


yes I have thought about it

This is Kai Greene we are talking about, one of the best of the best

it takes alot of extreme stuff to get to that level genetics or not

10, 000 cals sounds about right for a guy like that in the off season IMO


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Rekless said:


> it just seems a bit ludicrous to me.
> 
> 1000g is 4000 calories.
> 
> ...


What you've just listed there is pretty much exactly what a guy his size would need it terms of calories... he's 300lbs plus in the off season. Seriously mate, condescending posts ending with "seriously think about it" aint gonna fly on here when you clearly don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Should get nocarbs to give him a bell to confirm as he probably lives next door to him


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Tasty said:


> What you've just listed there is pretty much exactly what a guy his size would need it terms of calories... he's 300lbs plus in the off season. Seriously mate, condescending posts ending with "seriously think about it" aint gonna fly on here when you clearly don't know what you're talking about.


Have you even taken the time to read through this thread?


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

hany rambod was in flex with phil heath his off season diet was around 9500cl a day with 1000g of protein


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rekless said:


> it just seems a bit ludicrous to me.
> 
> 1000g is 4000 calories.
> 
> ...


I've thought about it, 10,000 is probably about right lol why won't you believe it?

I'm probably about the size of one of his legs and I'm cramming in 4,500kcals easily, this geezer is 300lb of muscle lol unreal.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

olliel said:


> hany rambod was in flex with phil heath his off season diet was around 9500cl a day with 1000g of protein


Yes mate

I dont think many on here can grasp just how much ffod it takes to force a human body to grow that extreme

alot of big amateur that are not up to that size yet are doing 7000cals plus in the off season

Take jordan peters who used to post here


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Rekless said:


> Have you even taken the time to read through this thread?


Yes I have, have you even taken the time to read up on bb diets and what the body needs to maintain and grow at increased sizes and weights, before spouting opinions as facts?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

this whole thread is turning into an internet cliche lol...pointless point making at its best

Kai Green is fuking massive, he eats a lot of protein and other macros - its no secret and its no lie he didnt get that big on cornflakes and 2 shakes a day.....its probably around 700g of protein a day...it may top out at a 1000g now and then so what?

Does anyone need 1000g of protein a day - probably not.....

Will eating 2000G of protein a day kill you - probably not.

What else do we need to cover?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> this whole thread is turning into an internet cliche lol...pointless point making at its best
> 
> Kai Green is fuking massive, he eats a lot of protein and other macros - its no secret and its no lie he didnt get that big on cornflakes and 2 shakes a day.....its probably around 700g of protein a day...it may top out at a 1000g now and then so what?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Tasty said:


> Yes I have, have you even taken the time to read up on bb diets and what the body needs to maintain and grow at increased sizes and weights, before spouting opinions as facts?


Well i think Khan knows a thing or too....






love how people take things in BB magazines as gospel, do people not question anything these days?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Uriel said:


> this whole thread is turning into an internet cliche lol...pointless point making at its best
> 
> Kai Green is fuking massive, he eats a lot of protein and other macros - its no secret and its no lie he didnt get that big on cornflakes and 2 shakes a day.....its probably around 700g of protein a day...it may top out at a 1000g now and then so what?
> 
> ...


Do we all need 7 Grams of test ?

If so why ?

If not why ?

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rekless said:


> Well i think Khan knows a thing or too....
> 
> love how people take things in BB magazines as gospel, do people not question anything these days?


you are a funny guy bro - you take some sh1t zak is sprouting as gospel but not what kai eats infront of a camera........lol

has it occured to you they may both have found what works for them?

you are entitled to your opinion of course but you are not very big in your avatar so why not try something else


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Well i think Khan knows a thing or too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an arrogant thing to say, who said they were reading from BB magazines


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

doesn't protein turn your body into a furnace anyway, you burn alot more calories with high amount of protein.

I have never got fat and am not to this day, genetics play a big factor.

I could eat 20 thousand calories a day and i would probably die before i got fat it just doesn't happen for me


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

oh and btw - I eat about 300g protein a day on blast and 150 on cruise and about 3000 kcal a day maintain and 3500Kcal on blast.....i get fat if i eat more so i know what works for me but i'm only 17 stone lol


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> This is an arrogant thing to say, who said they were reading from BB magazines


Well the so called diet came from FLEX...



Barker said:


> He does, his diet was outlined in the 1 Flex mag i have.
> 
> He's renowned for being one of the bodybuilders that eat the most.





olliel said:


> hany rambod was in flex with phil heath his off season diet was around 9500cl a day with 1000g of protein


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> oh and btw - I eat about 300g protein a day on blast and 150 on cruise and about 3000 kcal a day maintain and 3500Kcal on blast.....i get fat if i eat more so i know what works for me but i'm only 17 stone lol


uriel, do u slowly drop ur kcals and protein on ur cruise?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Do we all need 7 Grams of test ?
> 
> If so why ?
> 
> If not why ?


we dont NEED it but we should all try it at least once lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> uriel, do u slowly drop ur kcals and protein on ur cruise?


not really - i just chop it about a week after my last blast jab......

I'm on a new learning curve on this latest blast because as you know - its nearly twice my highest dose so i may be able to process a bit more food without getting fat - hope so...make some more muscle


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ok....... So the man eats 10,000 kcals a day and possibly 1000g's of protein.

Why 9 fcukin pages?

Why is it so hard to believe?

He's not your average dude, not even your slightly average body builder.... He's 3rd best in the world at what he does iirc so if anybody can't comprehend the lengths he goes to then you need to open your mind.... Just because you cant do it or cant see how any other man can do it does not mean its not possible


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> not really - i just chop it about a week after my last blast jab......i'm usually hearfetlt sick of fuking tuna, eggs and shakes in particular after a blast so glad to stop them lol
> 
> I'm on a new learning curve on this latest blast because as you know - its nearly twice my highest dose so i may be able to process a bit more food without getting fat - hope so...make some more muscle


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

The only comment I would finish this thread on is this - Many pro's under tell certain things they use and over sell others. What you see and hear is not necessarily what they do...


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> The only comment I would finish this thread on is this - Many pro's under tell certain things they use and over sell others. What you see and hear is not necessarily what they do...


I agree with this, but i don't believe its possible for him to eat 10k clean calories, he must be literally drinking double cream to get all that in in a day. I'm sure he could do 6-7k, but based on that Zach Khan vid, if he can't eat 10k in a day then i'd doubt that Kai can. Whilst Kai is obviously a more successful bodybuilder, Khan is a bigger guy and weighs more.

In contrary to that i've just said though, earlier this year JPaycheck did a thread when he tried to eat 10k in a day and actually managed 9500 or something, so to that extent it may just be possible!


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Also, what does 1000g of protein even look like?

100g of chicken breast contains around 20g protein, By my reckoning thats around 5 kilos of chicken breast every 24 hours?!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Well lucky for Zack Khan to be able to maintain 21 stone on 4500 cals!

I diet on 3800 and I am nowhere near that size! I believe Kai could nail 10000 cals.. Barney who competes at 95kg does over 7000 on a bulk, so kai with another 100lbs could easily polish off more calories!

I think people forget how hard it is to get bigger when you're already huge!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Uriel said:


> fuk sake - some of the sh1t that is spouted and believed on here - Kai eating 1000g of protein is well into the believable zone............
> 
> *FFS - you got guys like Greenspin on here eating 300g day in day out lol*
> 
> IMO - No one needs that amount - NO ONE needs that much but lets not forget your body can use the protein foods for fuel etc as well as tissue building.


Lol, yeah to support my 700kg squats


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

DB said:


> Well lucky for Zack Khan to be able to maintain 21 stone on 4500 cals!
> 
> I diet on 3800 and I am nowhere near that size! I believe Kai could nail 10000 cals.. Barney who competes at 95kg does over 7000 on a bulk, so kai with another 100lbs could easily polish off more calories!
> 
> I think people forget how hard it is to get bigger when you're already huge!


Well said. Its a complete **** and complete hassle getting big. Personally (at 18.5 stone) I spend large portions of my day eating full size meals, 6 times a day. Can't imagine how much at 22-23 stone and lean needs.


----------

